# 1970's Atala 10 Speed , Barn Find,



## antque (Apr 26, 2015)

Just took this out of a barn, I think it's a 1970's period Atala, some campy parts, chrome lugs, paint is decent, any thoughts would be appreciated, will be selling it soon, Thanks for looking


----------



## T-Mar (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, it's a boom era (i.e. early 1970s) Atala Grand Prix. From what I can see, it's pretty much OEM: Campagnolo Valentino Extra derailleurs. Universal CP brakeset, Campagnolo Tipo QR hubs laced to Fiamme aluminum clincher rims. Too bad that the hoods have rotted away but that's quite common. Nice eye candy with all the chrome but not the nicest colour option. Nice, lower mid-range bicycle for the era.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2015)

speaking of hoods, this is a good buy from Italy for NOS, condition, rarity and coolness
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIVERSAL-B...atori-Coprileve-freno-corsa-nos-/151688853897


----------

